# LED?



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw an ad for a new LED TV. I always thought we would see these at some point. Not sure why we didn't have them earlier. 
Has anyone seen one in real life or bought one. It would be really interesting to hear about it.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

LED LCD has been out for at least a year now, starting with the Samsung A950 series. When the LEDs are used behind the LCD screen with local dimming, PQ can be improved dramatically, as contrast ratio goes through the roof. The key to to use as many LEDs as possible and as many discrete dimming zones as possible.

When the LEDs are used for edge lighting, PQ is still very good, but there are screen uniformity issues, as the backlighting isn't always even across the entire screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie (the founder of the Shack) has two of them and really likes them.


----------



## Fan123 (Jul 16, 2021)

wheatenterrier said:


> 我看到一个新 LED 电视的广告。我一直以为我们会在某个时候看到这些。不知道为什么我们没有早点拥有它们。
> 有没有人在现实生活中见过或买了一个。听到它真的很有趣。
> [/引用]
> Do you want to have a led light?If so ,you can touch with me.


----------

